# Rat Dentist...



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I was letting the guys out to run around and laying sideways on the bed watching then explore when one of them walked up to me and pulled my lips apart and stuck his head in my mouth and started to clean and inspect my teeth...is this common behavior?...could it be unhealthy or dangerous for either of us? I was kinda shocked when he did it but as they are just now starting to become tame and trusting me I let him do it...


----------



## Corpseflower (Jun 12, 2009)

Totally normal. All of mine except for Jinxi do it. Some affectionately call it "Rodentistry".


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

I was trying to get them to groom my hair but they seemed totally uninterested.. ;D


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

Drasar said:


> I was trying to get them to groom my hair but they seemed totally uninterested.. ;D


lol one could dream!


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

thats so cool. ;D


----------



## Sketchy (Jul 10, 2009)

All three of my babies do that to me. Cow likes to try to actually climb all the way into my mouth... Dx
I find it cute... lots of people I tell think it is disgusting though.. haha


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Sketchy said:


> lots of people I tell think it is disgusting though.. haha


It is lol.


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

There are worst places they could be sticking their heads...


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Another one of my girls recently discovered how to do this...BUT..I have my tongue peirced and she was wondering why this weird metal thing was in my mouth and decided to try and remove it..when she grabbed for it..she missed and got my tongue!!  Needless to say..shes not allowed in there anymore..lol


----------



## Drasar (Aug 20, 2009)

Ouch! Matchstick :'(...I had a parrot do that with an earring..but that sounds much worst


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

eh...its ok..haha...she grabs at my lip ring too..I should have known she would go after it..lol


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

I have two rats and while one of them isn't interested in my mouth AT ALL, the other one goes nuts being a little rattie-dentist. She cleans my teeth and my gums. It's not really gross to me, but I often have to stop her, because after a while she has her head almost down my throat. So if she doesn't want me to puke all over her (hehe), I have to pull her out. The only thing that sucks about it, when she climbs up on me while I watch TV or sit in front of my laptop and she unexpectedly pulls my lip with her spiky toenails. OUCH!! It hurts so much, I just want to yell!! But I don't want to scare her, so I just bite my tongue (ha, now I'm hurt twice!)


----------

